# "Meat" & Greet



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Before I get in over my head I should find out who's interested.

A while back there was a thread about processing you own deer. Several member show interest in doing it themselves, and would like to learn.

Here's the Idea:

The week after gun opener, when some of us should have a few deer hanging. We could all meet, bring our deer and have a processing party. Those who know how to butcher can show those who don't. We can also demonstrate canning, grinding, jerky and sausage making, etc.

I have processed several deer, but I'm no expert. I have my own way of doing it, so it would be nice to have someone that is really good at it also volunteer for the other processes as well. 

I would be happy to donate my heated garage and beverages. If we have too many people we may have to find another facility.

What are your thoughts?

Neal


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I'm interested. I never have done my own and would love to learn how.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Neal, How far do you live from the Michigan/Indiana border in the SW lower Michigan. It might be a long haul for me. 

But it sounds like fun.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Neal, How far do you live from the Michigan/Indiana border in the SW lower Michigan.


A Looooong way........Depending where you are, you're probably looking at 3 hours min.

Neal


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Count me in and a brother or two!! We've been wanting to learn but haven't had the opportunity to have someone teach us. Just let me know about the specifics and I'm happy to show up and bring some beverages as well!!

Chris


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Neal how far from saginaw do you live?


----------



## bubo2069 (Oct 31, 2001)

Neal, you already know I'm in


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Neal, 

I'm with you here. I am not a pro by any means, but I know enough to get my by.
I have to hand crank meat grinders and a few sharp knives 
I am surely going to cut up my own deer this year, would be nice to do it woith guys from the BB and spread some knowledge and get some. I always say you can never know too much 

I have a sausage making kit, with the tube. All you would need is the meat, spices and some pork butts about 1/3 what you are making into sausage. It's what I usually do and the casings. 
Where and When


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

FYI, Sam's Club has pork butts (boston butts) for $.65/lb if you buy in bulk. I usually buy 2 pork butts @ 12-15lbs it is $.72/lb. 

I wish I could make it, but I am in over my head already... but it would be kinda neat to trade recipes and get the sausage makers going. I can crank out 25lbs by myself in about 3 hours total.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

neal,
as much as i would like to come it will depend on when the gathering is. i will be out of state chasing monster bucks(hopefully) with polarbear till the 24th. if all goes well we might be back sooner.i am assuming you are talking about doing this the weekend after the opener? if iam back in time i will be there. it would be nice to see how everyone else cuts there deer up. i grew up helping my g-pa butcher deer so i tend to do it his way except i spend a little more time trimming. if i can attend i will bring a vacumn sealer and a small electric grinder.


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Neal,

Not sure when you want to do it but as long as it's not a Fri, Sat, Sun. I could probably make it. I've done quite a few deer over the years so I may be of some help. I do require large amounts of coffee tho.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Neal-

I'll be there, with or without a deer! Can't pass up an opportunity to pick up new techniques.

Will bring beverages, snacks, etc.

I suggest that those of you with 'pet' butchering knives bring them along, so that we can all get a better idea of the difference knife style and quality can make.

Anyone want to bring their Cutco's........?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a few "Cutco's" that I could bring......

I am no expert, but can bring recipies for jerky and sausage if anybody is interested.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Count me in! Deer or not, i would love to get together and help out anyone that needs a hand or two. That and if I do have a deer, maybe I could make my own brats and not have to pay $3 a pound to have someone else make it for me. Great idea, lets make this happen!! Probably would be a good time to go over knife sharpening practices as well


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm gonna plan on going.
I'll know for sure when a date is set.
I would not clam to be an expert.
I've done about 60 deer over the years and I have my own way of doing it.
But I'm always up for learning knew thing's. 

Hunter333
Go buy a lansky knife sharpener 
Thats the best one I've ever used.
And there only about $25


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Here's what I'm thinking.......probably a week night, cause I'll be hunting on the weekends. I was thinking either Nov 20 or 21, that way any deer taken during opening weekend will have a few days to age. We could start as early as 4:30pm and go til whenever. I feel bad for those who have to travel so far, but if you are willing to do it, I'd be glad to have you. I'll also have a grill going, just incase a tenderloin happens to fall out of a deer and land on it. 

I have a meat grinder, vacuum sealer, saugage kit, knives, deer scale and the means to hang at least two deer at a time. I would suggest that those with deer bring their own wrapping supplies, although vacuum sealing is great, it's only effective for a short time. I also have a very good video on how to skin, age, and process deer, i'll set up a TV in case we need it. I'll provide beer and pop, I only ask that everyone be responsible.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I was thinking about show others how to sharpen thier knives, if they need a pointer  I use a corse and fine stone with some honing oil. I normally spend 1 hour+ a week sharpening. I am amazed at how many people dont have sharp knives because they "dont have the time." I sharpen mine while watching TV or just hanging out. This outing is going to be fun. I sure hope that I have a deer to bring!! Looks like I will have to take the next day off from school, seeing as it is so far of a drive  Neal, may be a good time to get some meat donations to feed the hungry as well.....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I could see this getting too big for a garage in the future......Maybe we can make this an annual thing, where members can put on demonstrations of various hunting/fishing skills ie Taxidermy, flytying, etc.

Damn I love this site....

Neal


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I thought you were asking about what is a good way to sharpen them.
Funny you said that this weekend my buddy got his first deer he started to gut it and the damn knife was so dull it wouldn't even cut the hide 

The weekday Idea sounds good. 
I would like to know how to make a roast like they proper way to tie it and everything maybe someone will show up who knows how that done??


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

If I can get my one buddy to come, he makes a mean roast.....he puts, dry onion soup mix and other seasonings in the middle before wrapping..........Gooood fixins.

Neal


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Neal, have you set a date yet? If you would, please pst directions to your place here or PM me if you dont want to broadcast it  Or if you have changed your mind about it all, let us know  I hope that we are able to make this happen, it is going to be more than just a get together, it will be a learning experince as well  I am all for teaching you know....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Yep we're still on.......Thursday, Nov. 21st. I am still hoping to host this get together, but if it appears to get to large, Sausageman gas generously offered his place, in Lapeer, to do it. I will check in on this thread, Monday Nov. 18th to establish, who has deer, who is bringing what, and how many people will attend.

We will determine then which place will be used, and PM directions to those interested.

Neal


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

COOL! I will unfortunately have computer access on the 18th, I will be at school  I need to take that Friday off so thanks for the update. Keep us informed as to the place. Thanks again for your generous offer!!!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Neal pm me the direction's.
I thought I did alot of deer.
I can't wait to see a pro do it.
Thats great that suasage man offerd his place


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Robert~ I hope you are not considering me a pro..........I've done plenty, but in my own fashion, I grind most of mine. If we don't have a pro, we can follow that step-by-step video I have and do it correctly.

BTW-thanks for the offer guys, but MSAH can only accept venison processed by a professional processor.

Neal


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Like thunderhead and sausageman.
Thunderhead said he has done around 1000 . man I thought I have done alot. am no where near that.
I think I saw the vidieo one time. Does the guy start out hunting and takes you all the way through gutting and everything??


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Does the guy start out hunting and takes you all the way through gutting and everything??


His name is Milos Cihelka......He is a local guy, and a buddy of mine......he takes you through "field to table", demonstrating field dressing care, aging, skinning, butchering, and cooking.

Neal


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

That guy tought me alot about gutting a deer the right way.
Thats a good video


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Isnt that Chef Milos??????


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

"Professional processor" eh? I will pay anyone there $1 which then would make them a paid professional processor That is too bad that we cant donate the meat that we cut up, its not like it will be any less desireable than from a "plant."


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll be there to help with anything I can Neal. Can you give me instructions on how to contact MSAH and get involved in there program?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Can you give me instructions on how to contact MSAH and get involved in there program?


You just did....I am currently, V.P. and director of processor development......I will have to find out a bit more about your operation. Unfortunately, we have decided to keep away from most of the seasonal, "garage" operations, as they do not fall under Dept. of Agriculture and Health Dept. standards. We have caught some bad press with non-inspected facilities. 

Unfortunately, helping people is not as easy as it should be.

You can also visit our website at www.sportsnemagainsthunger.org 

Neal


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Just checking in.....I will be out of town till Monday. I finally am getting some time to hunt. I will get back with you guys on Monday to see where we stand On deer and people. Until then Good luck and good hunting.

Neal


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Neal, do you have a place that I can pitch a tent in order to stay the night, and avoid a 3 hour drive late? If so I will just have to take the next day off from school COUGH COUGH. If not, I will drive home and go to school on Friday and show LOTS of movies  Crud, just realized that I have a doctors appointment at 5:00 Thursday that I will have to reschedule. Another question..... When I shoot a deer Friday, how "safe" is it to hang it till the following Thursday? I know it depends on temp so lets say it is less than 45......


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Hunter333,

If the temps stay in the 40's that deer will be fine until Thursday. just make sure it's properly field dressed and kept in a dark place like a garage. Also make sure the pelvic area is cleaned out real well. A lot of guys miss giving this area a good check out once the deer is hanging and if it's not cleaned well it could spoil some of your meat.

I still plan on attending but may have to leave early. I have an Outdoor Wish hunt scheduled for a kid that may start on Friday.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Should I skin the deer and let it hang or should I leave the hide on? I dont have a garage so I guess I will have to call in a favor from my brother.....


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I always leave mine with the hide on. I skin my deer just before cutting them up. When skinned ahead of time the outer layer of meat drys up and I find it much harder to trim. That's just my personal preference though. I've let them hang as long as 2 weeks if the temps are no higher than the mid 40's during the day.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok....Looks like we're on for Thursday Night say around 6pm, I have three deer hanging now.........who else has deer? Please RSVP me at [email protected] and I will send you directions, also please list the things you are bringing, I will have tables, some knives, grinder, vacuum sealer, beer and pop, deer scale, TV and Vids, hot grill.

Neal

Hunter~ I'll PM you about accomodations


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

You guys should have a great time! For your epicurean pleasure may I suggest a tasty morsel often overlooked by many hunters. 


Boiled Deer Tongue 

1 Deer tongue
1 tb Salt
4 Peppers, whole
3 Bay leaves
2 Cloves, whole


Use ingredients above for one deer tongue, and add equal increase for each added tongue to cook. Wash the tongue(s) well and cover with water in a pot. Add spices and salt and simmer covered until tender. Remove from the water and peel off the outer covering, which is a modified 'skin' of sensory cells. 

Serve hot or cold with any type of sauce you may like. 
(Use any seasonings on hand, don't miss the opportunity!)

About the same consistency as heart. ENJOY!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Bump....just a reminder.

We'll save the tongues for you Frank 

Neal


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Man I have eating one piece of a pickled buffelo tongue and can still taste it.
Hey Neal I'll donate the tongue of that Deer too


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Your missing something! Pickled? What a waste! Go to a good marget and see if they got beef tongue. Try a slice! If they don't have it. Find a better deli!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Neal, I was going to bring my pal, please check your e-mail.
Looking forward to learning, and seeing everyone.
Kevin

Oh, and I am part Scottish, and most of our cuisine is based on a dare, so bring it on 
>>--------> Kevin


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Neal,

I'm going to try REAL HARD to make it to this one. Not sure what time I'll get there or how long I'll be able to stay. Please PM me with directions to your place.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I regret to inform you that I will be unable to attend this glorious outing   The only sub that I trust my students with is not available tomorrow so I am not going to get the day off. Any thoughts on doing this again next weekend?? Not necessarily at Neals but if there are those that would like to go again, please let me know. Also, for those attending, if someone has a digital camera this would be a great time to make a pictorial of how to clean a deer. I have read and heard from many that think that it is too much work and too difficult. Pictures would make a great way to show them how easy it really is!! Again, I hope that everyone has a great time and please feel free to send me ANY venison that is "left over".


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Does anyone have a 6-8 foot table? I could use one.

Mutt~ your PM folder is full

Hunter~ Oh come on how much damage can a sub do in one day....LOL. Sorry you can't make it, I do plan on making this an annual event on a much larger scale next year. ....If you change you mind, you know where we are.

Neal


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

OK Neal I cleaned it out a bit so it should work now. That or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Its not the sub damaging things, its the kids damaging the sub as well as me having to clean up the mess come Monday!! Man I wish we could use corporal punishment  If something should change, I will give you a call. Anyone care to host a carving outing next weekend?  I would if I had a garage.....


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Neal,

Got the constructions on getting to your place. I figure I should be there around 6ish. Decided I was gonna make this one at least for a bit just to have the chance to finally meet you and some of the other guys. What's the head count so far?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I think we are looking at about 20-25 people throughout the evening.

Neal


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Well I have to say the first annual "Meat & Greet" was a success, athough attendance was down, those who were there had a ball. Although this event was geared toward educating the novices, we all learned something, about processing techniques.

It was great to see the familular faces and meet some new friends.

A special thanks to all you came and helped, to Robert for Donating his deer to MSAH, and Les for the fancy beer and sausages, that were cooked with fresh tenderloin.

I look forward to doing this again,

Neal


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

First and foremost, thanks to Neal for conceiving and hosting last nights soiree.

In attendance were:

Neal (Neal)
Amos (Kevin)
the Mutt (Steve)
Bubo2069 (Scott)
RobtWMcCoyJr (Rob)
PrtyMolusk (Les)
Stelmon (Dan)
Jim (Jim), a friend of Neal's and a non-member, although we're working hard to change that.....

Another great time with good people!

Two does hanging when I arrived were provided by Neal; Rob brought an additional one, which he donated. (Way to go, Rob!)

Picked up many tips on butchering techniques, blade selection, and game care.

Enjoyed good conversation, many laughs, and made a couple more friends.

Man, I dig this site!

Aside to Neal: Next time you see Jim, ask him if the Three Stooges beer worked with his lady friend.......  

Thanks again, Neal!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey,
It was a great evening after all. I was glad I could attend and made it there safely with all the rain. It was good to meet the people that were there. Neal, thanks for donating your garage for this. Also, the knowledge you provided on MDM You also made my dad's day and he told me to tell you "Thanks."

I think my parents are starting to learn that this site isn't that bad afterall

Scott, it was nice to meet you. Good Luck this weekend. Depending on where I am at, we will have to get togather for a little salmon fishing next fall.  

Everyone else, it was nice meeting you


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks guys, especially Neal for making it happen, but to everyone for the edu-mi-cation, the food and brew, and for a good company.

Lets do it again!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

That was my first outing.
I plan to attend many more.
Had a great time and good conversation's, 
with some guy's who are as passionite about hunting as I am.

I think I still have alot to learn about Beer but I know who to ask now.
So Less what kind of beer do you suggest with tenderlion    

Great Job setting all this up Neal,
Rob


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, RWMcJr-

Glad you could make it; now you're hooked, aren't you?

As far as a beer to go with tenderloins, I'm sampling some Albanian right now, and looking into a South American and a Hungarian. I'll let you know soon


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> So Less what kind of beer do you suggest with tenderlion


Cold...


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Yeahp I'm hooked.

Hey Less I sure hope it's not scopsco. 
Don't try that stuff at home


----------



## bubo2069 (Oct 31, 2001)

Hey guys, meant to post a reply earlier but got sidetracked.
I had a ball at the Meat and Greet  I didn't leave Neal's Till like 12 AM. It was cool meeting you guys. Neal gave me like 10lbs. of burger

I actually just got back from my first deer hunt. Was after a Doe but didn't even see any  I'm still gonna go again in either Fronstuffer Season or Late Firearm.

The first thing my Mom asked me when I got home was: "Did you kill Babi???"


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sounds like you guys had a lot of fun. i wanted to come but me and polarbear did not get back from missouri till very early wednesday morning. how about having another one.with muzzleloading season and late doe season still left we should have some deer?


----------

